# Lolcow Family Therapy



## cringy cunt (Sep 27, 2021)

The purpose of this thread is for discussion about how faulty genetics, geriatric pregnancy, substance use, childhood neglect and fucked up family dynamics that inevitably show up with lolcow tribes. 

Been going through the CWC documentary and a lot of family shittiness stood out to me and wanted to talk about it.  Obviously can't discuss this with anyone IRL because i don't want anyone to know I made an ecomap of a tranny rapist retard (which is inside spoiler container). Anyway- anyone got any thoughts about CWC's family or about any other lolcows?  Someone rec'd the health thread to put this in... not sure if there's a better place for this.



Spoiler










Another Example of bob enabling Chris - 
Geno's Comprehensive History - Part 29


----------



## Bill Dauterive (Sep 27, 2021)

Chris is innocent, he's been controlled by Sonichu this entire time.


----------



## Dr. Octogonapus (Sep 27, 2021)

Why would you post this in off topic? But anyways, I'm not fully up to date on my Christory but I know Barb could be pretty manipulative. Like when she threatened suicide to get Chris's attention. That plus her hoarding, it's obvious she was pretty fucked in the head herself. Bob I don't really know as much about. Like you say his genetics are shit, and maybe they are because he was so fucking old by the time he had Chris, but the guy was smart. He had several patents and I think he was involved with some sort of engineering work. Wasn't Chris's half brother a dentist? I wouldn't doubt that was on Bob's side if that's the case since Barb's Cole turned out to hate her and have a nothing career. But it seemed like Bob really went out of his way for Chris, he got him his disability and he tried to get him into different hobbies that would of been nice if he wasn't addicted to legos and vidya. Plus the Chandler's were old when Chris was born and they weren't ever ready to take care of an autistic child. I'm sure they coddled him because of his autism and that plus at least one fucked up parent and no specialty care probably ended up in the amalgamation that is our good ol' Christine Chandler today.


----------



## cringy cunt (Sep 27, 2021)

Dr. Octogonapus said:


> Why would you post this in off topic? But anyways, I'm not fully up to date on my Christory but I know Barb could be pretty manipulative. Like when she threatened suicide to get Chris's attention. That plus her hoarding, it's obvious she was pretty fucked in the head herself. Bob I don't really know as much about. Like you say his genetics are shit, and maybe they are because he was so fucking old by the time he had Chris, but the guy was smart. He had several patents and I think he was involved with some sort of engineering work. Wasn't Chris's half brother a dentist? I wouldn't doubt that was on Bob's side if that's the case since Barb's Cole turned out to hate her and have a nothing career. But it seemed like Bob really went out of his way for Chris, he got him his disability and he tried to get him into different hobbies that would of been nice if he wasn't addicted to legos and vidya. Plus the Chandler's were old when Chris was born and they weren't ever ready to take care of an autistic child. I'm sure they coddled him because of his autism and that plus at least one fucked up parent and no specialty care probably ended up in the amalgamation that is our good ol' Christine Chandler today.



I didn't know where to put it and someone recommended in here ... I wonder if a mod could move it to wherever it belongs.

Bob also had autistic red flags tho. He was actually what I would consider "high functioning" autistic. The collections, the self-centeredness of whenever we see him talk. The way they ran their house was a typical OCD mire too- hence the hoarding.  Definitely already had mental health problems genetically PLUS when you get old, your genetics degrade.  This is also a concern for Bella. 

Now just being old af also makes it harder to adapt and react energetically to having an autistic kid. Just at the baseline you've got a recipe for disaster. 

I am super confused by autistics that see Bob as some sort of hero at worst or at least as this benign force.  It doesn't take just one bad mommy to create this kind of troglodyte.


----------



## Dr. Octogonapus (Sep 27, 2021)

bernadette said:


> I didn't know where to put it and someone recommended in here ... I wonder if a mod could move it to wherever it belongs.
> 
> Bob also had autistic red flags tho. He was actually what I would consider "high functioning" autistic. The collections, the self-centeredness of whenever we see him talk. The way they ran their house was a typical OCD mire too- hence the hoarding.  Definitely already had mental health problems genetically PLUS when you get old, your genetics degrade.  This is also a concern for Bella.
> 
> ...


They don’t like new threads in the CWC board too much unless they’re news updates so that’s fair.

I don’t remember too much about Bob, but yeah I do remember he had the stamp collection and I think a music collection. I don’t know if I’ve ever heard the theory of Bob being autistic himself.

For sure he wasn’t going to be able to take proper care of Chris at his age. I have no idea why they would ever have a kid at his age.

I don’t see Bob as a hero, but he was definitely the lesser of two evils. He let the house go to shit (or was involved in feeding the hoard himself) and didn’t he get that god awful reverse mortgage? I heard because of that, the house is probably going to get foreclosed on if Barb is sent to a home and Chris to prison. Him getting Chris on the tugboat was pretty good, at least there was a stable income to the Chandler home even if 90% of it went to toys.

I get what you’re saying about Bob and OCD, but he was aware the hoard was a problem. In the infamous internet lumberjack video, he talks about how the county can come and claim the home as a fire hazard. I guess you can be self aware and still not able to stop yourself from bad behaviors though.

I think one of the reasons he talked about himself so much in calls is because he was lonely. I think the only people he had to talk to regularly was Barb and Chris, two insane people. Bob accomplished a lot in his life all to have it be wasted on two terrible people and a shitty hoarder house. So I don’t blame him for rambling about himself. It’s also something that older people tend to do, probably for the same reason. Just not a lot of people to talk to.


----------



## cringy cunt (Sep 28, 2021)

Dr. Octogonapus said:


> They don’t like new threads in the CWC board too much unless they’re news updates so that’s fair.
> 
> I don’t remember too much about Bob, but yeah I do remember he had the stamp collection and I think a music collection. I don’t know if I’ve ever heard the theory of Bob being autistic himself.
> 
> ...


After hearing Bob on the phone a few times, he was definitely struggling with Autism/OCD, and would actually be much closer to "high functioning" than Chris Chan.  The self-centeredness of his conversations are huge markers.  Especially early on - instead of grilling the weens encircling ole Chris, he instead regaled him with his own old timey stories.  Which at a surface level sure it seems just like a lonely old guy, but from a developmental/family perspective, shows that the person responsible for keeping Chris safe from himself was totally incapable.  To me the lumberjack video is the biggest red flag - Bob allowed Chris to air all kinds of dirty laundry on the internet, but as soon as he realized it might cause the authorities to come sniffing around, he was suddenly very capable of getting on Chris's case about something.  Unfortunately the county visitors did not result in an ongoing APS case at the Chandler home, which could have changed a lot of the goings-on there.   If Barb and Bob had an authority breathing down their necks, I wonder how this could all have turned out.

The biggest mystery for me is where Chris got his very specific early aversion to "the homos."  The way he would discuss gay dudes was very indicative of some of the more political perspectives on sexuality.  Either Bob or Barb had a bone to pick with the fags and passed that very specific way of talking about them to Chris and from what's known about them it could honestly have been either one.


----------

